# Ginger Tom



## Ginat (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello all,
I am hoping someone may be able to shed some light on my cats behaviour.
I have a neutered ginger Tom aged 7 and a little female black moggy who is about 15 mths we think ( we found her in a cardboard box) been with us and our ginger Tom since October 2011
Everything has been fine until the past few weeks.
Garfy the ginger Tom has been pinning down daisy by the neck and looks like his laying on her sometimes, other times he is licking her head furiously and then bites her neck he only does it to her in the middle of the night when were all asleep. She is a very nervous cat anyway but I want to stop him bullying her or whatever he is doing to her. Any ideas??
Thanks gina

Daisy is neutered also


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there,

I have two cats and they play like this too, Tipsy the oldest cat often holds down Nemo by the neck for a few seconds than lets him go. Tipsy was here first and im sure he trys to let Nemo know that he is top cat and the boss and that is why he does this. They often groom each other but most often its Nemo who grooms Tipsy. Tipsy just sits there and enjoys it and lets his servant do all the hard work  Im sure its all just normal playtime behaviour.


----------



## Ginat (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you for your post
I was worried he was harming her, they do play but this just seemed aggressive even tho she's not being vocal


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She could be maturing and he wants to make sure she knows he's boss. Have read that there can be problems as kittens become socially mature, anytimg form 2-4 years. Keep a good eye on what is going on, see he's not guarding litter trays and so on.


----------



## Ginat (Jan 15, 2013)

Half past five again this morning charging around found him pinning her down again:-( 
His letting her eat and drink but when you try and stroke her in the morning she seems wired and very flinchy.
As I'm sitting her typing this he is trilling to her she runs to him and he runs off like there playing a game it's so strange. I still think there is an aggressive streak the Tom is showing. Hmmm
Thank you for your posts


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Ginat said:


> Half past five again this morning charging around found him pinning her down again:-(
> His letting her eat and drink but when you try and stroke her in the morning she seems wired and very flinchy.
> As I'm sitting her typing this he is trilling to her she runs to him and he runs off like there playing a game it's so strange. I still think there is an aggressive streak the Tom is showing. Hmmm
> Thank you for your posts


Hi its the same here with my two for some reason they always start playing around 5 in the morning and it goes on until I let Tipsy out around 8. Often up in bed we can hear them running around mad, knocking over things etc., maybe its because they have been sleeping and they wake up with lots of energy at this time.

The chirping noise is them greeting each other my cats do it alot to each other and also to me when I come home its very sweet.

When my cats play fight its very rough tipsy especially can be very bossy with little nemo sometimes we sit and squirm at the way they both jump on each other and nip each other even, but its all in play although it looks aggressive you would deffinately know if it was a real cat fight.

Funny enough Nemo is a ginger tom he is beautiful and very gentle. Tipsy is the cat with attitude.

Im sure you have absolutely nothing to worry about with the cats and its just all to do with playfighting and learning boundaries, who is top cat etc.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

It is relatively normal for cats to be "mean" to each other, often in ways that seem awful to us. Most cats are strictly disciplined as kittens by their moms and in interaction with their siblings, so what seems as nastiness and aggression in cats is quite normal to them and they understand it. My neutered boy is quite "mean" with the two girls and he often gives them a hiding, seemingly for no reason, but they seem to accept it, no hard feelings and sometimes go back for more. As long as there is no blood drawn, I wouldn't worry overly much. The mutual grooming and trilling is a good sign IMO.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ginat - I assume your female cat is spayed? 

Your male cat's behaviour, specifically pinning her down and biting her neck sounds very much like sexual behaviour. Sometimes even neutered males can display this behaviour (even though they can no longer "perform"). Perhaps 
due to a distant memory from a time before they were "snipped". 

However, as your male cat has only recently started behaving this way, one would expect it to be due to a stimulus from your female cat -- which I would only expect to happen if she has not been spayed.


----------

